# that is one sweeeeettt fattie, my crew is happy!  (QView added)



## miamirick (Oct 1, 2011)

check this out  almost too pretty to cut open








stay tuned more to come    gotta go get some more jack    go gators!


----------



## jjwdiver (Oct 1, 2011)

Come on Rick - don't leave us hangin' like that!  what's in it, how'd ya make it, where's the bear view??????

John


----------



## bluebombersfan (Oct 1, 2011)

oh man I  gotta see what that looks like inside!!!!!  What did you do the weave with?


----------



## michael ark (Oct 1, 2011)

Sweet dude


----------



## miamirick (Oct 1, 2011)

heres a cut shot







gotta get back to the game my gators are hurting!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Oct 1, 2011)

WOW!!!  GREAT JOB!!!!


----------



## lugnutz (Oct 1, 2011)

shoulda used that for the October Throwdown.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 2, 2011)

Awesome Rick!

Is that pizza dough on the outside?


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Oct 2, 2011)

Nice fattie Rick. 

Sorry bout your Gators


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 2, 2011)

That looks sooooo good!!

Bear


----------



## lugnutz (Oct 2, 2011)

ah man, its been more than 12 hours! how long ya gonna leave us hangin???


----------



## jrod62 (Oct 2, 2011)

Lugnutz said:


> ah man, its been more than 12 hours! how long ya gonna leave us hangin???









  waiting on the "how to"


----------



## miamirick (Oct 2, 2011)

heres some assembly shots

hamburger (2 lbs) with egg and bread crumbs mixed up 

pepperoni, bacon pizza sauce and onions







add some mozzarella







bacon wrapp with a little oregano sprinkled on







in the smoker with some buddies







fresh out of the smoker   gonna wrapp it and finish it later in the day







pizza dough sliced up and weaved







wrapped and ready for baking







baked then brushed with a little garlic butter













the fattie was good ,   the gators not so good   oh well theres always next week   LSU!

thanks for looking


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 2, 2011)

Great job Rick. Very creative too


----------



## lugnutz (Oct 2, 2011)

awesome work! that really looks great.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 2, 2011)

Nice Pictorial Rick !!!

Gracias Mi Amigo!

Bear


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 2, 2011)

Looks great!!

  Craig

The gators didn't look too great...


----------



## windshield king (Oct 2, 2011)

that looks great nice job


----------



## ellymae (Oct 2, 2011)

That is a thing of beauty!


----------



## realtorterry (Oct 2, 2011)

Well doneThumbs Up


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 3, 2011)

wow great job Rick


----------



## pokernut (Nov 14, 2011)

I'd marry that thing!!!


----------



## dewetha (Nov 14, 2011)

excellent Fattie. Now I have to make some of those as well as the 101 other things i see on this board!


----------



## africanmeat (Nov 15, 2011)

and i missed this one wow it is a great fattie Rick


----------



## alelover (Nov 15, 2011)

That looks totally awesome. The bread wrap is genius. It's a Fatty Wellington.


----------



## jc1947 (Nov 15, 2011)

*That is one fine looking creation! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*

*JC1947*


----------



## mistabob (Dec 11, 2011)

That looks awesome.  I'm loving the bacon weave plus the pizza dough weave.  Looks tasty!


----------



## dward51 (Dec 11, 2011)

That's a awesome idea!

Every year I smoke a few shoulders and a whole bunch of fatties and ABT's for the office guys just before Christmas (sort of the un-official office party).  They are already asking when I'm bringing in the fatties.

I have to do a few wrapped in dough like that.  That is just one sweet idea.  Thanks for sharing (making me hungry just thinking about it).


----------



## owlcreeksmoker4 (Dec 12, 2011)

very tasty looking. gotta try this on my next pizza fatty


----------



## driedstick (Dec 12, 2011)

very well done man


----------



## johnnie walker (Dec 13, 2011)

Cut in half like that, would make one mean sammy! Just pick that bad boy up and go to town!


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Now that has to be one of the best looking fatties that I have ever seen. Now to something more important Meyers is a liar and I'm one pissed off Gator Fan Too. Then Charlie Weiss is leaving too thats another bummer. GO GAtors


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Now that has to be one of the best looking fatties that I have ever seen. Now to something more important Meyers is a liar and I'm one pissed off Gator Fan Too.


----------



## diesel (Dec 13, 2011)

Man o man.. that is one fine looking assembly.


----------



## papagreer (Dec 13, 2011)

That is incredible! Did you pick that up and eat it like a sandwich? I would have HAHA! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Chris


----------



## stubshaft (Dec 13, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------

